# Aqua Clay Substrate



## Dan Crawford (5 Dec 2007)

Has anyone used "aquaclay" http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=189 
Unipac sell this stuff and i was wondering if anyone had any experience with it. I have some but i'm yet to test it.
Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Dec 2007)

Hi Dan,
            Never used the stuff but seems like it ought to be OK. I surfed around and found this page which gives a little bit of analysis: http://www.aquaclay.com.au/email_july05 ... _email.htm

Seems like it's pretty much inert porous clay with some iron  but I'm not sure how to interpret some of the data on that page. They don't  talk about CEC values or anything like that. It almost seems as if this started life as a filter media. I reckon it ought to work about as well as most. I can't see that it's enriched like AS but it may also not leach NH4 either. If I were going to use it in a low tech tank I think I'd probably mix it with an additive to be safe.

Oh, and they need to hire a new marketing agency. They have some really lame slogans like "Facilitates the planting of your plants"  Really??  

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (5 Dec 2007)

They dont even mention aquariums on that page!  Did they just think

'we'll bag it up and sell it a stupid price to those aquarium people, they'll buy anything!'



It sounds like its got a fairly good CEC from the way they describe it 'purifying' water.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Dec 2007)

thanks for your thoughts guys. I'll have a play with it, so far I've used it to bulk up some tropica substrate but thats it. I'm not really in a situation to do much testing at the mo so id be interested to see if anyone has actually used it to any significant advantage.
thanks again folks.


----------

